# Any jobs in Greece? English-only Aussie



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello all

Currently looking at coming to UK on Tier 5 YMV (I am 30 so this year is IT!). AS part of this experience I had hoped to work in another EU country also - however I am not sure if there is any reasonably opportunities in Greece for English-only speaking Aussie and if there is any jobs at all to be had?

What is the job market like over there at the moment? Do you think it will be hard for me to find a job? I don't mind working out of my field/experience if required.

I am an experienced administrator with experience in government, project management, construction, maintenance and mining industries.


Thanks in advance!

AC


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I think its probable that you would only find work within your area if you secure it before you come. Industries such as construction have rather limited places right now, the on/off new mines planned won't be going a head anytime soon (hopefully never, even if seen from cold hearted economic views, they will destroy long term tourism). Although its is possible that none Greek experience might be sought for in some areas - the north is about ten years behind schedule on its metro links and tunnel systems, although work hadn't stopped. I've heard rumours of dock expansion too. You won't really find your lack of language going against you, but employing a none EU citizen is too much hassle considering how many people here are desperate to work if you look too far out side you field. 
You might be better of looking at countries with stronger economies, but if you fancy coming do send out CV's - many professional jobs seem to favour outside experience. I wouldn't recommend 
Turning up and seeing what will happen, things are often slow here, and you may waste real opportunities else where. Good Luck, and I hope you have fun where ever you go


----------

